# Timing of Cyclogest



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi,
I am in the middle of a FET cycle (medicated) and have been given cyclogest. I've had it before and always managed to put it in every 12 hours and lie down for 1/2 an hour afterwards. But that was before having my LO! Now I just can't see how to manage the 12 hour thing - I need to get to work in the morning, so I have to do the morning dose at 6.15am or earlier (DH on toddler duty for 1/2 hour so I can lie down). When it comes to the 2nd dose, I pick the LO up from nursery and bring him home, give him tea, bath etc while DH is at work, so no way can I lie down for 1/2 hour till he's in bed (8-8.30). Do I have to be strict about the 12 hours, or is there a couple of hours wriggle room? If it *does* have to be precise, the only thing I can think to do is not lie down, but the other issue I have is that I'm wearing a ring pessary for the prolapse (cystocele, rectocele and uterine) I had after LO's birth, and I worry that as I move, the ring pessary is shoving the cyciogest out. Aaargh - help!
Thanks,
Silver
PS Hi Maz


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Silver   
I did wonder if you'd be going again soon with FET    Got everything crossed for you     


With regards to the timing, the closer you can get to 12 hourly the better as it means a smoother plasma level of drug and less fluctuation in levels. Saying that though you will still have therapeutic levels in your body if you have to leave it 14 hours or so. To be honest not sure what effect, if any, the ring would have. I wouldn't expect it to cause expulsion of pessary but I don't know for sure. Cyclogest usually melts fairly quickly and absorption is also relatively quick after this so no real need to lie down afterward. The drug is absorbed before gravity takes over and expels the residue of the wax. Would rectal administration be another option?


Maz x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Maz. No  - rectal probably worse because of rectocele   . Main problem with ring pessary as it doesn't fit properly (don't have enough "tone" to keep it in place, so it sits vertically rather than horizontally) - it's better than nothing but not ideal. I should be able to manage 14 hours. Are there any progesterone alternatives - oral, injectable? If by any chance this works, I've got 10 weeks of this so it'd be worth finding less time/position related method! My GP is will to prescribe any meds I need if I'm pg.
Cheers,
Silver xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Silver,


Sorry didn't engage brain, rectal route not an alternative if you have rectocele. If pessary not sitting horizontally it  probably doesn't help with insertion of Cyclogest either    You could consider IM injection of progesterone (Gestone injection). Not for the feint hearted as it is a deep injection into outer buttock, but does deliver good steady levels of hormone. Have you spoken to clinic about options? They may have specific protocols that would be suitable.


Masses of      for your cycle
Maz x


----------

